# Is there a Concrete Stain to use on concrete or Quikwall that will breathe not seal?



## RDBD (Sep 10, 2010)

I need a way to change the color of the Quikwall product that I used to cover the cinderblock foundation on our patio.
I had tried to match the stamped concrete slab on top but it turned out a little to orange so I want to darken it to a dark brown or grey. The biggest problem seems to be finding a product that will not seal because moisture coming up from the ground below needs to be able to escape...I don't want it trapped against foundation of house. I have called a couple local concrete suppliers as well as Sherwin Williams and none of them seem to have a product that will not also seal.
The funny thing is that I have read somewhere that there is such a thing as a "breathable sealer" but isn't that an oxy moron? Is there such a thing?
Any product recommendations would be greatly appreciated? I really don't want to go over this with another coat of quickwall, attempting to get a better color this time! Thanks!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

dude.....the acid...dude...



edit-- that slab looks good... was that an overlay?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you live with what you have now?

You can "mother to death" the small amount of vertical exposure you have, but acid effects will obviously be variable over a Quikrete surface that has variations in absorption, density, etc., depending on the application of the Quikrete and timing of the applications when finishing it. Obviously, there will be variations since that is a feature of acid application and what is created. - You could end up with a blotchy appearance mess or a masterpiece.

All the paint stores sell is coatings and even breathing coatings can be sealers if applied thicker in areas.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good. Wont just a stain be ok?


----------



## RDBD (Sep 10, 2010)

TimelessQuality -Acid isn't really an option as it's application would ruin the bottom slab...also really want more of a solid color than more variations that would distract from the color variations on top. No, it's not an overlay...the old slab was sagging near the door so we had it replaced with this.
JBM - Not sure what you mean by "won't just a stain be ok?" There are many types of stains and the question is whether or not there is a good stain to use that isn't also a sealer as most concrete stains are. Again, I want something that is breathable so moisure that comes up from the ground has a way to escape vs. staying trapped up against our foundation. 
(ps...another thing that concerns me is that there is a window below that doorwall that was not properly sealed up when the patio was built...The patio was there when the house was purchased...I pushed to have it properly sealed up when the slab was replaced but lost that battle...Inside the basement, it's covered by a fake brick wall that was also in place when the home was purchased so who knows whats happening back there. Trapping moisture in that area just doesn't seem like a good idea).
Would this question be better posted under structural part of the forum or paint & coatings? 
Thanks all!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think your overthinking... Looks fine as it is.


Shoulda done a test sample...







:thumbsup:

Moisture concerns should be handled by grading, guttering and downspouts.


----------



## RDBD (Sep 10, 2010)

TimelessQuailty - I did 3 test samples...the trick was getting a big batch to match the small batch which is difficult when working with such a fine powder. Called a rep from Solomon before doing this and he said the best way to do this was to measure by weight since measuring by dry measure methods will still vary due to the nature of the product being such a fine powder and boy was he right. I did the best I could using a mail scale (all I had) and it came out close to the test sample that I thought I liked but once done in such a large batch it sure looked a lot more orange once it was up. 
Someone had mentioned an acrylic pigmented penetrating sealer to add color and said it will not block the moisture & that it breathes.
Any thoughts on this? (How can something "seal" and "breathe" at the same time)?
If this is the way to go, anyone know of a brand name to look for?
I probably am overthinking this and it does look pretty good, but I have a hard time settling for "pretty good"...I just want to darken it so it kind of fades into the background letting the stamped top be the focal point...right now, the orange just kind of jumps out at you...Really want to get this done so I can get to working on the Pergola that's going on top!


----------



## RDBD (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are 2 products that I found that sound like they are what I am looking for. Thoughts?

*New Look *
*The ORIGINAL Solid Color Stain*
The Solid Color Stain™ is a polymer-modified, water-based, high quality decorative concrete stain made especially for use with existing, unsealed, interior or exterior concrete surfaces. Solid Color Stain is NOT a paint. It penetrates the surface of porous concrete and forms an opaque (solid), breathable finish that requires no sealer.
http://www.getnewlook.com/Solid-Color-Stain.html

 or
*Loxon® Vertical Concrete Stain (Sherwin Williams)*
With Loxon Vertical Concrete Stain, you can add color and weather protection to large commercial concrete structures, such as parking garages, stadium supports and sound barriers. Vertical Concrete Stain penetrates deeply into the concrete's pores to protect and finish with a uniform surface color. Acting as a water repellant it resists color fading and efflorescence helping your building to look great long after the job is done.
*Product Features*
 · Especially for pre cast tilt up concrete.
· Excellent color uniformity.
· Resists fade and efflorescence.
· Acts as a water repellant.
· Allows moisture vapor transfer.
· 15-minute drying and recoating time.


----------



## RDBD (Sep 10, 2010)

Just to finish out the post, I ended up going with the "New Look" opaque solid color stain product. It comes in a kit that you mix yourself. It's a watery consistency that you work in to the concrete with a brush. It took away the orangey look that was bothering me so much and I was very happy with it. Especially happy that it can still breathe and that I don't have to worry about the color peeling or flaking like some products do. Still kinda wishing I would have gone a shade darker, but I'm a little OCD.


----------

